# Dell Inspiron 15-3521 Not Booting



## Zeazy (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey. I have a Dell Inspiron 15-3521 that was given to me last Christmas so it's under a year old and I have treated it very well. When I was out last night I switched it over from the "Dell" power setting to Battery Saver and it showed it had about 60% battery life when it all of a sudden crashed probably 20 minutes after using it. 

Right now nothing will turn it on. The ac adapter doesn't show the orange light that it's charging. When I hit the power button while the adapter is in, nothing happens whatsoever. If I hit the power button without the adapter connected then the first light (power icon) will flash for a split second and nothing will happen. When I plug the adapter in all the lights will flash for a split second and nothing will happen. If I take the battery out and only have it plugged into ac and hit the power button then the lock light flashes and once again nothing happens. :sad:

I saw a comment on another forum that if the lock light flashes it's a good sign your Ram either failed or became mis-seated. I can't imagine it would have failed because it's still such a brand new laptop and it wasn't doing anything that would have physically damaged the ram. (It was sitting on a table). I tried out re-seating the ram and that didn't change anything when I tried to boot it up. I'd prefer not to have to send it in because I use it for school/work and if I can DIY fix it then I would prefer to.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well take power plug out and battery and hold the power button for 30 seconds or so then try with just the power cord. if that doesn't work I would use the warranty.


----------



## Zeazy (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I've tired a hard reset a few times. No result


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

The best course of action would be use your warranty.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Since you got it last Christmas. Your warranty is about to expire if you did not buy an extended warranty. For your system only comes with a 1 year warranty. I definitely would contact Dell and since you need this for school you might want invest in extending the warranty to circumvent any failures in the future.


----------

